# Poll: Average monthly iPhone data usage



## Studiocat (Nov 6, 2008)

There are a few mishmash threads on this subject.

I say we make it scientific! We need lots of entries to make it worthwhile. Try to use at least 3 months worth of data usage to make your average. Calculate it. Then choose one option:

1. Less than 100 MB
2. 100 MB - 499 MB
3. 500 MB - 999 MB
4. 1 GB - 1.99 GB
5. 2 GB - 4.99 GB
6. More than 5 GB

Also feel free to tell us what kind of user you are. Do you use the phone for business, or pleasure? Do you roam, or stay at home?

__________________
Adam White
Studiocat Sound & Music
Welcome to Studiocat :: Toronto's most versatile music production company.


----------



## CamCanola (Jan 26, 2004)

I have access to wifi at home and at work, therefore not much 3g data (+500mb). However, when I loose my wifi at work (sent to another jobsite) I can easily rack up at least a couple of GB/month.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

I stream a LOT of music.. I have an gb iPhone, and 40GB itunes library. Simplify streams my library, and I also use last.fm, Flycast, and Corus radio.


----------



## Studiocat (Nov 6, 2008)

Early results tell me that the 6GB "promotion" is a big frill for most users...


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

Studiocat said:


> Early results tell me that the 6GB "promotion" is a big frill for most users...


Can't speak for everyone but most I know saw the 6GB as less a frill and more of a just in case. I know I wanted to be safe if more data intensive uses came available such as streaming audio etc... and more importantly now tethering.

I know my usage is going to skyrocket now that I have 3.0 installed.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I use my phone for personal business and personal and I never go over 500 MB. I usually stay around 3-400 MB/month. I have never come near the 500 mark. 

I receive between 30-70 emails daily and download several word and pdf attachments (of course, not huge ones), use maps quite frequently, download the odd App in the store, constantly checking Bloomberg/weather and using Skype text chat.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I have been using more iPhone data each day... streaming audio, data tethering, and video conferencing while on the road. I'm glad that I have the 6GB plan.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> I use my phone for personal business and personal and I never go over 500 MB. I usually stay around 3-400 MB/month. I have never come near the 500 mark.
> 
> I receive between 30-70 emails daily and download several word and pdf attachments (of course, not huge ones), use maps quite frequently, download the odd App in the store, constantly checking Bloomberg/weather and using Skype text chat.


Hey Adrian - thanks for the detail. I am thinking of getting an iPhone for my wife, and your pattern seems close to what hers would be, so it's helpful to me.


----------



## jrichardson (Mar 9, 2007)

I stream alot of audio while at work and in my car. I use Flycast, FStream, WunderRadio, LastFM, iMeem. I seem to average between 2.5 and 3 gb and my highest was almost 4 gb.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Studiocat said:


> Early results tell me that the 6GB "promotion" is a big frill for most users...


Hard to say, since the poll wasn't just for 6GB users, but for anyone.

If someone is on a 500MB plan and always uses 2.5GB, the 6GB plan would be a necessity, not a frill.


----------



## MikeyXX (Aug 2, 2008)

I stream music a fair bit, download apps, go to forums on it when camping... I consistantly am 3GB + and usually am in the 4.7G range a month. I am 5 days away from the end of my billing date and I'm at 4.8G now.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Wifi at both work and home means it was a heavy usage month for me if I get over 100mb.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I just went though my online bills with Fido and for the last 6 months I'm averaging 20-40 megs a month. Now for me that's b/c I'm in Wi-Fi at home and at work and don't stream music so its just google maps (geocaching), emails and regular surfing the web etc. I don't see myself tethering a lot as I typically leave my laptop at home now that I'd got the iPhone so I doubt i'm going to bother with the 6GB plan even though its only $5 a month more then i'm paying now.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

Wifi at work/home is nice and all, but what is that in 3G only usage? 

Is there any way to see complete data usage? An app that displays total in and out of both 3G and wifi?


----------



## Studiocat (Nov 6, 2008)

So... Are people still signing up for the 6GB plan?

A


----------



## exwinman (Jun 21, 2009)

Would 6 gigs be enough for a home connection? When will I be able to buy a router with blutooth + teahrhering and only use my wireless connection for the whole house? At any rate a 6 gig plan (with HSPA) would be a solid backup internet connection.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

My usage has never exceeded 800 MB in a month - most of the time it's between 300 and 500 MB however with tethering I've already pushed past 600 MB and I'm half way through my billing cycle. So the 6GB plan has never been about using my maximum allowed amount but that I don't have to worry about going over my data usage. Because I've gone over 500MB in about a third of the months available the slightly less expensive 500MB option isn't worth it to me.


----------



## viffer (Aug 29, 2007)

I've rarely exceded 500Mb/mo in the past. For me, the 6gb plan was about future proofing -- at the time we didn't know if or when it would be offered again. Now with tethering and the fact I'm traveling more, I expect that I will be in the 3Gb range...


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I tethered a LOT this month (mostly staying at my mom-in-law's house with no internet connection and so my brother-in-law and I had to tether a lot) and I managed to use only 2GB of data, 500MB on the device itself (lots of streaming). The voice part of the plan however is a different story, $80 in voice overages.


----------



## grubincan (Mar 9, 2008)

Wifi at Home, the Office, and free Wifi from the city (the Mall, Downtown and the airport). I've usually turn the 3G off to extend the battery life.

Last month was under 50MB.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

HowEver said:


> Hard to say, since the poll wasn't just for 6GB users, but for anyone.
> 
> If someone is on a 500MB plan and always uses 2.5GB, the 6GB plan would be a necessity, not a frill.


Exactly... which doesn't make this poll very accurate.


----------



## Studiocat (Nov 6, 2008)

irontree said:


> Exactly... which doesn't make this poll very accurate.


There is nothing _inaccurate_ about gathering raw data. You can interpret it however you like!


----------



## vfr (Jul 22, 2009)

Around 20-40MB per month since wherever I go there is WiFi access.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

I have been using <100 megs a month as I am very leery about going over like I did with my crappy Bell Novatel U727 USB modem. They billed me $2,200 !!!!!!!!!! for the first month! It was cut back, but not nearly as much as I complained about! I just canceled it.

With Rogers, I have 500 megs on my plan, but was looking at getting that $30 6 gig offer. But it looks like it is gone now. They are offering $80 for 5 gigs! No thanks. I'll leave it as is & hopefully I won't go over my limit. At least they have an easy-to-find report for usage (voice, data, sms) on their site now.

I just checked and have used 65 megs with 20 days to go...


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

exwinman said:


> Would 6 gigs be enough for a home connection? When will I be able to buy a router with blutooth + teahrhering and only use my wireless connection for the whole house? At any rate a 6 gig plan (with HSPA) would be a solid backup internet connection.


Depends on how you use it. I have 60 gigs on my home plan and am using 30-40 gigs a month now. 6 gigs would be gone in no time for me!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I'm averaging 174 MB per month data usage. Pretty minimal.


----------



## Studiocat (Nov 6, 2008)

Any changes in your usage lately? Are the numbers going up as more apps become available?


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Studiocat said:


> There is nothing _inaccurate_ about gathering raw data. You can interpret it however you like!


True, but the raw data may be useless depending on how it is collected.


----------



## Studiocat (Nov 6, 2008)

What is your criticism regarding the data collection, exactly? I'm not planning on publishing in any science journals!  

Over eight thousand people have viewed the thread, which tells me that people are looking for this type of information. As more people vote, the falsified votes become less statistically significant.

Over 80% of the 110 voters in this poll use less than 1GB of data. 45% are in the 100-499MB category, with 0-100MB coming in a distant second place at 19%. 

Again, feel free to make any hypotheses. My questions have already been answered.


----------

